

No, TV makers, 4K and UHD are not the same thing - jmillikin
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/174221-no-tv-makers-4k-and-uhd-are-not-the-same-thing

======
nmc
TL;DR do not look for fancy names like "4k" and "UHD", just check the tech
specs by yourself.

Spotted a mistake: when explaining that "4k" designates a resolution of
4096×2160, they incorrectly label 4096 as the "vertical resolution".

------
daDarkKnight
Thanks for sharing. Even i believed they were the same. Now i know where to
put my money.

